# LM393MX problem



## suzy (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi,
Can the LM393ADR be used as a stand-in for the LM393MX?
Do you have any concerns or adverse effects?
Thanks!


----------



## triplington (Oct 24, 2009)

suzy said:


> Hi,
> Can the LM393ADR be used as a stand-in for the LM393MX?
> Do you have any concerns or adverse effects?
> Thanks!


There are no difference in the electrical performance, the ADR and MX refer to bulk packaging options (tube or tape and reel). The "B" or "V" options should be avoided as these are electrical differences.


----------

